# Tampabay Rays Win Boston Chokes Yes !!!



## pfueri

Tampa what a win .


----------



## texasmoose

Rays deserve it, as do the Cards. Sox / Braves don't deserve to go to the post season as they played terribly in the month of September. Last time Sox lost 20games in Sept was over a 1/2 century ago. Some heads are gonna roll, John Henry is probably going to axe Francona @ the very least & possibly Theo too.


----------



## joshjr

No matter if the Sox deserved to go or not New York should be ashamed of themselves. They not only blew a 7 point lead but didnt pitch Rivera with a lead in the 9th. Then pitched bums, took out all good batters and then left a bum pitcher in until he blew the game. Way to go NEW YORK. YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

I truly love some other sports, but Wednesday, September 28, 2011 showed just how wonderful, how alluring, how magical, how exciting--yes, how EXCITING--our national pastime is. To play 162 games and have 4 games--the 162nd, the *very last*, game, moreover--determine the remaining two playoff spots is absolutely remarkable and unbelievable. Furthermore, two of these four games each had a direct impact upon the other, and these two went to the bottom of the 9th and extra innings respectively!

Unfrickin'believable!

Baseball did itself proud tonight, and it's one reason why it has always been so dear to my heart (and my team didn't even make the post-season or contend at all!).


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I'm moving this to the sports forum.

Mike


----------



## spartanstew

I was hoping for a Sox win/Ray loss AND a Tigers Win/Rangers loss.

Oh well, I was on the edge of my seat for a long time.


----------



## bidger

joshjr said:


> No matter if the Sox deserved to go or not New York should be ashamed of themselves. They not only blew a 7 point lead but didnt pitch Rivera with a lead in the 9th. Then pitched bums, took out all good batters and then left a bum pitcher in until he blew the game. Way to go NEW YORK. YOU SUCK!!!


WTFRU talkin' 'bout?! The Yankees had done all they needed to do. They'd clinched their division and home field advantage through the Playoffs. They have to play on Friday so they weren't going to bring in Mariano. It was up to the Red Sox to win and force a one game playoff and they didn't do that. They blew a 9 game Wild Card lead. If any team sucks it's the Red Sox.


----------



## bigwad

I gotta agree, the Red Sox choked! I hate the Yankees, but no way does Rivera pitch in that circumstance. And how many games did the Sox win against Tampa Bay this year? Nuf Said!


----------



## TBlazer07

joshjr said:


> No matter if the Sox deserved to go or not New York should be ashamed of themselves. They not only blew a 7 point lead but didnt pitch Rivera with a lead in the 9th. Then pitched bums, took out all good batters and then left a bum pitcher in until he blew the game. Way to go NEW YORK. YOU SUCK!!!


 7 "point" lead! :lol: Seriously, they made the playoffs, have home field advantage and really didn't even need to go out on the field and play the game. I am not a baseball aficionado but do understand why they didn't play and risk all the top players and pitchers in a game that was totally meaningless to them.


----------



## Sixto

That was one wild night. It was fabulous jumping from game-to-game and it changed so dramatically within a couple of hours.

What a cool night, and then the post game shows on the RSN's and MLB Network was just great into the wee hours of the night.


----------



## Steve

TBlazer07 said:


> 7 "point" lead! :lol: Seriously, they made the playoffs, have home field advantage and really didn't even need to go out on the field and play the game. I am not a baseball aficionado but do understand why they didn't play and risk all the top players and pitchers in a game that was totally meaningless to them.


Agree. Girardi's job was to get the team in the best shape to possibly face Verlander Friday night.

And don't forget, they did beat the Rays 3 games out of 4 for Boston just last week AND gave Boston their choice of when to play the Friday night rain-out game.

Being down 7-0, the Rays truly earned that victory. Boston was eliminated because they went 3-7 in their last 10 games, and couldn't once win even two consecutive games in the month of September. It's that simple.

How about Joe Maddon, BTW? Best manager in baseball?

2008 First Place ($43.8 million payroll)
2009 Third Place ($43.8)
2010 First Place ($71.9)
2011 Wild Card ($41.9)


----------



## sigma1914

joshjr said:


> No matter if the Sox deserved to go or not New York should be ashamed of themselves. They not only blew a 7 point lead but didnt pitch Rivera with a lead in the 9th. Then pitched bums, took out all good batters and then left a bum pitcher in until he blew the game. Way to go NEW YORK. YOU SUCK!!!


They rested their pen...Rivera pitched the night before. Why waste pitches on a game you don't need to win?


----------



## John Strk

Agreed Sox choked!! Rays deserve it after an incredible September and last night's comeback. I can think of a few overpaid bums that the Sox need to let go ASAP.


----------



## epokopac

John Strk said:


> Agreed Sox choked!! Rays deserve it after an incredible September and last night's comeback. I can think of a few overpaid bums that the Sox need to let go ASAP.


Add the Braves to the "choke" list; blow an 8.5 game lead! Cardinals and Rays both deserve it for great playing down the stretch. It's going to be a L-O-N-G Winter for the Red Sox and the Braves. Hope their players are enjoying their golfing, hunting, whatever today.


----------



## sigma1914

John Strk said:


> Agreed Sox choked!! Rays deserve it after an incredible September and last night's comeback. I can think of a few overpaid bums that the Sox need to let go ASAP.


I was so glad NY didn't waste millions on Crawford when Gardner has been good for A LOT cheaper. Gardner had a higher BA, OBP, & SB for $529,500 compared to Crawford's $14,857,143 2011 salary.


----------



## joshjr

bidger said:


> WTFRU talkin' 'bout?! The Yankees had done all they needed to do. They'd clinched their division and home field advantage through the Playoffs. They have to play on Friday so they weren't going to bring in Mariano. It was up to the Red Sox to win and force a one game playoff and they didn't do that. They blew a 9 game Wild Card lead. If any team sucks it's the Red Sox.


Listen I make no excuses for the Red Sox to lose all the game and it is their own fault for blowing the game they were in but New York had should have had Rivera throw in the 9th to finish the game. You think River pitching 1 inning and then not throwing for 2 days risks them in any way? I highly doubt it. It just goes to show that New York did not try to win that game at all. At least Philly still tried to win their game!!!


----------



## joshjr

Steve said:


> Agree. Girardi's job was to get the team in the best shape to possibly face Verlander Friday night.
> 
> And don't forget, they did beat the Rays 3 games out of 4 for Boston just last week AND gave Boston their choice of when to play the Friday night rain-out game.
> 
> *Being down 7-0, the Rays truly earned that victory.* Boston was eliminated because they went 3-7 in their last 10 games, and couldn't once win even two consecutive games in the month of September. It's that simple.
> 
> How about Joe Maddon, BTW? Best manager in baseball?
> 
> 2008 First Place ($43.8 million payroll)
> 2009 Third Place ($43.8)
> 2010 First Place ($71.9)
> 2011 Wild Card ($41.9)


I have to say BS. They did not face Rivera. If they had my guess is the game would of been different. New York put in bums for batters and pitchers. Then just left a nobody pitcher in until he finally blew the game. If you call that good baseball then okay. Like I said I dont think 1 inning from Rivera would of taken anything away from Friday's game. Call me crazy but I do not think that the Red Sox would throw the game like that. Another reason why I HATE the YANK ME's!!


----------



## joshjr

New York you deserve to play against Verlander. I will so be watching that game rooting for Detroit to kick some Yankee ass!


----------



## hilmar2k

John Strk said:


> Agreed Sox choked!! Rays deserve it after an incredible September and last night's comeback. I can think of a few overpaid bums that the Sox need to let go ASAP.


Drew is certainly gone next year. Not much they can do about Lackey, unfortunately. I'd like to see them resign Scutaro (he was huge the whole month of September) and move Aceves to the rotation. Then go get a couple of good bullpen guys, and a right handed power hitting outfielder.

Then the question is, what to do about Papelbon. He blew last night's game, but he was very good all year. And I think September showed Bard isn't ready for that role just yet.


----------



## sigma1914

joshjr said:


> Listen I make no excuses for the Red Sox to lose all the game and it is their own fault for blowing the game they were in but New York had should have had Rivera throw in the 9th to finish the game. You think River pitching 1 inning and then not throwing for 2 days risks them in any way? I highly doubt it. It just goes to show that New York did not try to win that game at all. At least Philly still tried to win their game!!!


Rivera pitched the night before. Why risk fatigue? Philly was just going through the motions...Blanton barely pitched 3 innings.


----------



## sigma1914

joshjr said:


> I have to say BS. They did not face Rivera. If they had my guess is the game would of been different. New York put in bums for batters and pitchers. Then just left a nobody pitcher in until he finally blew the game. If you call that good baseball then okay. Like I said I dont think 1 inning from Rivera would of taken anything away from Friday's game. Call me crazy but I do not think that the Red Sox would throw the game like that. Another reason why I HATE the YANK ME's!!


Philly used a bunch of pitchers, too, but you praised them.


----------



## joshjr

sigma1914 said:


> Philly used a bunch of pitchers, too, but you praised them.


Philly still had good batters in even in the later innings and seemed to try to win. Tell me what else the Yankees could of done to try to lose the game.


----------



## joshjr

sigma1914 said:


> Rivera pitched the night before. Why risk fatigue? Philly was just going through the motions...Blanton barely pitched 3 innings.


So in your opinion Rivera pitching 1 inning each for 2 days in a row is enough to fatigue him? God help them in the playoffs then.


----------



## djlong

Fire Francona? No bleeping way!

Who would I fire? Let's look at the training and conditioning staff - then some of the coaches. Dave Magadan doesn't seem to be helping anyone hit. The pitching coach is MIA. Tim Bogar at 3rd? Iffy. But the medical staff - is there something about the way they're NOT preparing the players that makes them more susceptible to injury?


----------



## la24philly

what was amazing about last night is the Cards were rooting for the team they will play on saturday.

When I break it all down, 

If there is one team who can give phils fits are the cards, they took 3 out of 4, yes the phillies really didn't play or give a crap about the fianl 2 games of the series because they clinched everything but will see.

Overall Phillies should defeat the NL teams.

As far as AL, If verlander can win game 1 they will have a shot.

I see it being yankees v rangers again for ALCS 

bottom line, I see it being Yankees Phillies WS barring injury Phils are the only NL team that I can see defeating NYY.

my sleeper team to win it all would be D-backs.

whats funny is the trade from july 2009 yanks get granderson, dbacks get ian kennedy and 2 others and the tigers got coke and 2 others who are all playing well.


----------



## la24philly

Congrats BOSDONE Sox to be you


----------



## joshjr

la24philly said:


> what was amazing about last night is the Cards were rooting for the team they will play on saturday.
> 
> When I break it all down,
> 
> If there is one team who can give phils fits are the cards, they took 3 out of 4, yes the phillies really didn't play or give a crap about the fianl 2 games of the series because they clinched everything but will see.
> 
> Overall Phillies should defeat the NL teams.
> 
> As far as AL, If verlander can win game 1 they will have a shot.
> 
> I see it being yankees v rangers again for ALCS
> 
> bottom line, I see it being Yankees Phillies WS barring injury Phils are the only NL team that I can see defeating NYY.
> 
> my sleeper team to win it all would be D-backs.
> 
> whats funny is the trade from july 2009 yanks get granderson, dbacks get ian kennedy and 2 others and the tigers got coke and 2 others who are all playing well.


I guess I see it alot more wide open in the AL then that. I think of the 4 teams all but the Rays have a chance to win the AL. Texas has a really good chance. Who knows. It is up for grabs. I just hope Verlander gets the Tigers off to a good start.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Probably the most tense night of baseball I can remember. It will be discussed for decades. Very sad to see the Red Sox season be over but... I have to agree. They had a massive advantage coming into September and they blew it. It should not have come down to where they had to depend on the Yankees to do their work for them.


----------



## MysteryMan

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably the most tense night of baseball I can remember. It will be discussed for decades. Very sad to see the Red Sox season be over but... I have to agree. They had a massive advantage coming into September and they blew it. It should not have come down to where they had to depend on the Yankees to do their work for them.


With 40 American League Pennants and 27 World Championships who else could do the work for them?


----------



## joshjr

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably the most tense night of baseball I can remember. It will be discussed for decades. Very sad to see the Red Sox season be over but... I have to agree. They had a massive advantage coming into September and they blew it.* It should not have come down to where they had to depend on the Yankees to do their work for them*.


I agree. That is probably why I am upset. I shouldn't expect the Yankees to do our dirty work. It just didnt look like NY tried to win that game last night.

Let me put it this way, I am a huge Colts fan and I remember a few years ago when the big questions was will the Colts play that last week when they didnt need to as they had already clinched. I feel that they owed it to paying fans to play and to themselves. If it was my decision I would of played the starters and tried to win the game. Obviously its not my decision and even though the Colts are my team I did not respect that decision. I dont respect what the Yankees did last night either. For me it would be the same if Boston did that and it cost the Yankees. I understand not wasting a starting pitcher in a meaning less game but a closer that is called for 1 inning? I dont see why anyone would feel the need to not give it everything they have to win.

Boston has themselves to blame. I dont even put it all on Papelbon. Its not his fault they lost so many games that it was all left on his shoulders. As any Yankees fan should know, me being a Red Sox fans requires me to detest the Yankees. I hope they lose and lose big.


----------



## Herdfan

First, the Yankees were up 7-0 to start the 8th. No way you can say they weren't trying. Second, those "bums" had ERA's in the 3's. Ok, not MR, but not bums by any stretch. The Yankees even had 2 baserunners on in the 9th. They were trying.

What happened last night would not have mattered had the SOX not gone 8-19 or something like that in the month of September.

As much as I detest all things Yankees, and would love to see the SOX win another WS just because I know it would annoy the Yankee's fans, I can't pin this one on them. They did what they needed to do for them. They play tomorrow, so putting MR out there late at night when you might need him in a meaningful game in less than 48 hours. No, not the Yankee's fault.

What did sort of tick me off was Reyes leaving the game after bunting a single to hold on and win the batting title. Be a man and go out and win it or lose it, but go out there and play.


----------



## hilmar2k

Herdfan said:


> What did sort of tick me off was Reyes leaving the game after bunting a single to hold on and win the batting title. Be a man and go out and win it or lose it, but go out there and play.


Yup, Jose Reyes is no Ted Williams. Hopefully anyone in this thread is enough of a baseball fan to know that Ted Williams played both games of a double header on the last day of the seaosn with a .400 batting average on the line. He went into the day at .400, but played both games anyway.....only to go 6-8 and raise his average to .406.

His quote at the time, "If I'm going to be a .400 hitter, I'm going to be a .400 hitter all the way".


----------



## sigma1914

joshjr said:


> Philly still had good batters in even in the later innings and seemed to try to win. Tell me what else the Yankees could of done to try to lose the game.


The Yankees scored 7 runs before subs started coming in; why not rest guys at that point? I can't believe you're putting the Yankees in question when there's no reason to risk injury or arm fatigue when the game had zero impact for them. They used 11 pitchers; David Robertson, Rafael Soriano and Mariano Rivera stayed out AS THEY SHOULD. 


joshjr said:


> So in your opinion Rivera pitching 1 inning each for 2 days in a row is enough to fatigue him? God help them in the playoffs then.


It could be, so why chance it? Batters could have fouled off a bunch of pitches.


----------



## Lord Vader

The greatest 129 minutes in baseball history.


----------



## spartanstew

Herdfan said:


> As much as I detest all things Yankees, and would love to see the SOX win another WS just because I know it would annoy the Yankee's fans, I can't pin this one on them.


Totally agree. Nobody hates the Yankees more than I (well, everything New York, really), and I place no blame on them.


----------



## Steve

> As any Yankees fan should know, me being a Red Sox fans requires me to detest the Yankees.


Having been born and raised in the Bronx, it's in my DNA to detest the Sox as well. It's part of the fun and one of the best rivalries in sports.


joshjr said:


> Boston has themselves to blame. I dont even put it all on Papelbon. Its not his fault they lost so many games that it was all left on his shoulders.


Speaking as a fan of the competition, I'm still nervous about losing every time Papelbon comes into a game. I think Boston would be nuts to let him walk. I don't know who else out there can handle the pressure up there and still pitch effectively. Like Jeter and Mo, some guys should be lifers with their teams. I think JP's in that category. Just my .02.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve and I have known each other many years now despite his irrational attachment to those Bronx bumblers :lol:

But more to the point I don't blame Papelbon. He's a very specialized player. You ask him for 15 pitches you're going to generally get 15 really good pitches. But he was almost up to 30 the night before and he was running out of steam. That's just who he is. 

I do hope the Sox keep him, because I think he's a real asset last night notwithstanding. You can't pile the weight of the previous 5 weeks on one pitch he made last night.


----------



## dmurphy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Steve and I have known each other many years now despite his irrational attachment to those Bronx bumblers :lol:


Right, because bumblers become World Champions. 27 times over.

Hey, what's the difference between a hot dog at Yankee Stadium and one at Fenway Park?



Spoiler



You can get one at Yankee Stadium in October.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

joshjr said:


> New York you deserve to play against Verlander. I will so be watching that game rooting for Detroit to kick some Yankee ass!


Josh I also hate the Yankees but even I wouldn't pitch Rivera. If he would of got hurt then what? Bosox choke big time the were something like 7-20 in Sept


----------



## MysteryMan

dmurphy said:


> Right, because bumblers become World Champions. 27 times over.
> 
> Hey, what's the difference between a hot dog at Yankee Stadium and one at Fenway Park?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one at Yankee Stadium in October.


+1


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OUCH! ZAM! BANG!

Good one.


----------



## Sixto

I really was expecting a position player to have pitched if the game continued much longer.

You just couldn't use any of your top 3 bullpen guys two nights before a huge game against Detroit.


----------



## Sixto

He threw 29 pitches Sunday, 28 on Tuesday, and 18 last night, but in the post game interview he wouldn't use that as an excuse.


----------



## la24philly

injurys and starting pitching were bosdone's collapse.


----------



## David Ortiz

It doesn't matter that they were the best team in baseball for 3/4 of the season.


----------



## n3ntj

I am a long-time Yankees fan and am happy they made the playoffs. They made the playoffs last week and were essentially playing their WB/Scranton team. It did look bad to give up a 7 run lead and lose, but they were already in the playoffs. I think Joe Girardi wanted to see what some of his minor leaguers and relief pitchers could do.. sadly a few fell flat on their faces. Hopefully, the relievers who stunk it up won't make the post-season roster.

One thought that I must say..



joshjr said:


> They not only blew a 7 point lead...


It's pretty bad that someone thinks that baseball scores are called "points". :lol:


----------



## Steve

n3ntj said:


> Hopefully, the relievers who stunk it up won't make the post-season roster


Proctor's also the reliever who gave up the winning HR to Elsbury Sunday night, so both teams faced him in similar "must win" situations.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

ALDS and NLDS schedule announced. Note: Texas/Tampa Bay Game 2 will be on TNT.

TBS Sets Schedule for First Four Days of MLB Postseason Coverage


----------



## Herdfan

dmurphy said:


> Hey, what's the difference between a hot dog at Yankee Stadium and one at Fenway Park?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one at Yankee Stadium in October.


Ouch! 

On the other hand:



Spoiler



The Yankees are the only team in the entire history of baseball to blow a 3-0 series lead in a best of seven series. The did it against the Sox.


----------



## joshjr

Herdfan said:


> Ouch!
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees are the only team in the entire history of baseball to blow a 3-0 series lead in a best of seven series. The did it against the Sox.


Man that is a good come back lol. I didnt have anything to say back but that is about as good as it gets right there. That is still my all time fav series ever. Those games were amazing to say the least.


----------



## hilmar2k

So with Francona now out, who do you guys think will replace him? I heard Bobby Valentine's name being thrown around.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Again, I'm available.


----------



## hilmar2k

Stuart Sweet said:


> Again, I'm available.


I'm sure Theo will keep that in mind....


----------



## Rich

Lots of reports on the radio and in the papers in NYC about Francona being fired today. I gotta lot of respect for him, I'd much rather see him managing the Yankees instead of Girardi. Theo Epstein, the GM of the Red Sox, states in the NY Daily News today that it would be irresponsible and shortsighted to fire Francona for the collapse. Seems rather odd.

I very rarely talk about the Yankees during the season, but I just have to say this. It finally dawned on Girardi that Robbie Cano should be batting third? I spent the whole season wondering why Teixeira was batting third and I'm sure I wasn't alone. Can't help but wonder what Cano's stats would have been if he had been batting in the proper place in the batting order all season long. It took a whole season for Girardi to realize this? And to add to the story, Girardi's thinking about batting him fifth against left handed pitchers. I think he has a higher batting average against lefties than right handed pitchers. Kinda seems as if Girardi might over-think what should be simple decisions. 

Well, if Francona does get fired, I'll feel very sorry for him but that's gonna be a plus for us next year. I hope he gets a job managing a National League team. I've seen enough of him (unless, somehow, he were to don the Pinstripes, but that's just a pipe-dream, unfortunately).

Rich


----------



## Rich

hilmar2k said:


> So with Francona now out, who do you guys think will replace him? I heard Bobby Valentine's name being thrown around.


That would be a good place for him. Lots of luck with that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> Proctor's also the reliever who gave up the winning HR to Elsbury Sunday night, so both teams faced him in similar "must win" situations.


As soon as he entered the game I had a feeling it was just a matter of time. At least he gave it up to a great hitter. Longoria would look great in Pinstripes, wouldn't he?

He won't be on the postseason roster. We will have A.J. in the bullpen to provide those very special moments. Well, I just checked and they haven't released the postseason roster yet, but I can't believe Proctor could possibly be on it.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k

rich584 said:


> Lots of reports on the radio and in the papers in NYC about Francona being fired today. I gotta lot of respect for him, I'd much rather see him managing the Yankees instead of Girardi. Theo Epstein, the GM of the Red Sox, states in the NY Daily News today that it would be irresponsible and shortsighted to fire Francona for the collapse. Seems rather odd.
> 
> I very rarely talk about the Yankees during the season, but I just have to say this. It finally dawned on Girardi that Robbie Cano should be batting third? I spent the whole season wondering why Teixeira was batting third and I'm sure I wasn't alone. Can't help but wonder what Cano's stats would have been if he had been batting in the proper place in the batting order all season long. It took a whole season for Girardi to realize this? And to add to the story, Girardi's thinking about batting him fifth against left handed pitchers. I think he has a higher batting average against lefties than right handed pitchers. Kinda seems as if Girardi might over-think what should be simple decisions.
> 
> Well, if Francona does get fired, I'll feel very sorry for him but that's gonna be a plus for us next year. I hope he gets a job managing a National League team. I've seen enough of him (unless, somehow, he were to don the Pinstripes, but that's just a pipe-dream, unfortunately).
> 
> Rich


He's not getting fired. He asked the Red Sox not to pick up his option next year. The guy is burnt out and has health issues. I would be shocked to see him managing anywhere next year.


----------



## Lord Vader

rich584 said:


> Well, if Francona does get fired, I'll feel very sorry for him but that's gonna be a plus for us next year. I hope he gets a job managing a National League team. I've seen enough of him (unless, somehow, he were to don the Pinstripes, but that's just a pipe-dream, unfortunately).
> 
> Rich


Word is that he's the leading candidate for the White Sox job.


----------



## Steve

rich584 said:


> He won't be on the postseason roster. We will have A.J. in the bullpen to provide those very special moments. Well, I just checked and they haven't released the postseason roster yet, but I can't believe Proctor could possibly be on it.


Maybe not Proctor, but I'm pretty sure Logan and Ayala, who gave up the first 7 runs, will be on the roster.


----------



## Steve

I wouldn't be surprised if Epstein goes to the Cubbies.

I say that because I don't think Epstein is going to want to stay in Boston for a 1 year contract extension, and the owners may not be in the mood to offer him a longer contract at this time.


----------



## hilmar2k

Lord Vader said:


> Word is that he's the leading candidate for the White Sox job.


That may be, but I would be shocked if he took it.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'd be shocked Kenny Williams would select him, but I wouldn't be shocked if Francona accepted. He began his career with the White Sox organization and is familiar with several people within the CWS organization.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> Maybe not Proctor, but I'm pretty sure Logan and Ayala, who gave up the first 7 runs, will be on the roster.


Here's a *link* to the postseason roster. I'm not a big fan of Boone, the rest of them (with the exception of A.J.) I'm OK with. Ayala's been good this year. A.J. would seem to be on the roster as a possible starter or long relief man. I find it hard to believe that they would bring him into the game with men on base, he has difficulty pitching from the stretch. Now, perhaps someone can explain this to me: _Who, in their right mind signs a pitcher who has such obvious problems pitching from the stretch???_

Rich


----------



## Game Fan

rich584 said:


> I very rarely talk about the Yankees during the season, but I just have to say this. It finally dawned on Girardi that Robbie Cano should be batting third? I spent the whole season wondering why Teixeira was batting third and I'm sure I wasn't alone. Can't help but wonder what Cano's stats would have been if he had been batting in the proper place in the batting order all season long. It took a whole season for Girardi to realize this? And to add to the story, Girardi's thinking about batting him fifth against left handed pitchers. I think he has a higher batting average against lefties than right handed pitchers. Kinda seems as if Girardi might over-think what should be simple decisions.
> 
> Rich


Been wondering that all season, myself. I'm not a Girardi fan. I personally think he's just a puppet for Cashman.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

These TBS studio guys are totally rooting for the Yankees. If I wanted East Coast bias I'd watch ESPN.


----------



## la24philly

what other manager jobs will open, Houston? Seattle, Cubs, i could see tito being leading buy for all jobs taht open up


----------



## Rich

Game Fan said:


> Been wondering that all season, myself. I'm not a Girardi fan. I personally think he's just a puppet for Cashman.


Yup, I don't recall Girardi ever disagreeing with Cashman about anything. I kind think that Girardi just has enough horses to win the race no matter what he does. And Cashman does make a lot of mistakes. I thought the whole A.J. thing was pretty terrible this year. Cashman doesn't want to admit his mistake and Girardi goes right along with it. A bit disgusting, I think. A.J. stunk. How anyone could argue with that is beyond me.

All the years I played and all the teams I played on, the best hitter always batted third. It made sense and it was an honor. Can't begin to imagine what Robbie's stats would have been if he had batted third all the way. This took how many years for Cashardi to realize this?

Now the papers and radio in NYC are saying that Theo Epstein is next to get fired. Boy, wouldn't Francona and Epstein look good on the Yankees?

I've never been a big fan of Posada's catching abilities, but if you look closely at his offensive stats this year, what little there are, his numbers look pretty close to Martin's, don't they? Looks like he might have gone 30 and 100 for the season had he played. Yeah, Martin's better behind the plate, but hardly seems like the Godsend he's made out to be.

Rich


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> what other manager jobs will open, Houston? Seattle, Cubs, i could see tito being leading buy for all jobs taht open up


LaRussa's been mentioned a lot lately for one of the Chicago jobs. Can't remember which one, hope it's not the White Sox.

Rich


----------



## Steve

rich584 said:


> Now the papers and radio in NYC are saying that Theo Epstein is next to get fired. Boy, wouldn't Francona and Epstein look good on the Yankees?


If they were going to go anywhere together, my money would be to the Cubs, if they could afford to pay them close to what they made in Boston.

I have no problems with Girardi. I thought he did a great job holding the team together this year with only one or two reliable pitchers and the loss of A-Rod, Jeter, Tex and others for long stretches. The Yankees starting 5 only won 58 games, yet the team finished with the second best W-L record in baseball. Based on that, I'd put him right up there with Maddon, for AL manager of the year.


----------



## Lord Vader

rich584 said:


> LaRussa's been mentioned a lot lately for one of the Chicago jobs. Can't remember which one, hope it's not the White Sox.
> 
> Rich


I'd LOVE it if he came to the White Sox. He and Jerry Reinsdorf have always been very good and close friends. However, word has it that LaRussa has said he would never play for Kenny Williams. Apparently, Tony can't stand Kenny.

Of course, if Jerry were to convince Tony, that might change things.

Why LaRussa would ever want to manage the pathetic Cubs is beyond me.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> If they were going to go anywhere together, my money would be to the Cubs, if they could afford to pay them close to what they made in Boston.
> 
> I have no problems with Girardi. I thought he did a great job holding the team together this year with only one or two reliable pitchers and the loss of A-Rod, Jeter, Tex and others for long stretches. The Yankees starting 5 only won 58 games, yet the team finished with the second best W-L record in baseball. Based on that, I'd put him right up there with Maddon, for AL manager of the year.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree....

I'm really surprised that they did as well as they did, mostly because of the pitching staff. The utter brilliance of sending Nova to the minors so that Hughes could pitch was the highlight of the pitching season. Nova could have won 20 games if not for that. "Could Have." I still can't believe Girardi didn't fight that tooth and nail.

Ever wonder where they would have finished without Robertson? I didn't see that coming. I did think picking up Soriano was a great choice, no matter what Cashardi thought.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Lord Vader said:


> I'd LOVE it if he came to the White Sox. He and Jerry Reinsdorf have always been very good and close friends. However, word has it that LaRussa has said he would never play for Kenny Williams. Apparently, Tony can't stand Kenny.
> 
> Of course, if Jerry were to convince Tony, that might change things.
> 
> Why LaRussa would ever want to manage the pathetic Cubs is beyond me.


From what I read, now that you clarified it for me, Reinsdorf has always regretted letting LaRussa leave the White Sox and wants him back at any cost, read bye bye Kenny Williams into that. What's he done for the White Sox lately. Hmm. LaRussa and Epstein? Kinda scary.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader

Jerry won't get rid of Williams. Reinsdorf, the longest tenured owner in all of sports, is VERY loyal and "family-ish" when it comes to his employees. He won't get rid of Kenny altogether. He might reassign him to another position, which is doubtful, but he won't let him go just to get LaRussa back. If he did, he'd then have to search for a new GM, which he doesn't want to do. Reinsdorf is also very big on minority hires. He thinks more people will love him if he hires mostly blacks and Hispanics.

My money is on Sandy Alomar of the Indians for this very reason. If not him, then Dave Martinez.


----------



## Rich

MLB, in its infinite wisdom, has stated that there will be no doubleheaders in the playoffs. Just checked the Weather Bug and there seems to be a lot of rain coming. Should be here in a few hours. If the Yanks get rained out tonight and perhaps tomorrow, what happens without a doubleheader? I can't help but wonder what else but a doubleheader would clear up the logjam of games at this point. Or, could we see a Thanksgiving World Series? Ah, Detroit at the end of November. Or NY. Or Philly. 

I suppose MLB's statement isn't written in stone and if today's game does get rained out, I'd kinda expect a doubleheader tomorrow, weather allowing). Sure has been wet here in the NY Metro area lately.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader

rich584 said:


> MLB, in it's infinite wisdom...


"It's"???

Uncontracted this means: "MLB, in* it is* infinite wisdom...".

I don't know why, but lately this total misuse of "it's" when it should be "its" has become a pet peeve of mine! :soapbox:


----------



## la24philly

i wonder what would happen if you have 3 games with only 2 networks.


If phillies get rained or dealyed, that would fall into the yankees timeslot on TBS, rays are on TNT 

what 3rd channel could Turner use if this happens?


----------



## Rich

Lord Vader said:


> "It's"???
> 
> Uncontracted this means: "MLB, in* it is* infinite wisdom...".
> 
> I don't know why, but lately this total misuse of "it's" when it should be "its" has become a pet peeve of mine! :soapbox:


I know, I've been trying not to do that. * Laxguy* schooled me on that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> i wonder what would happen if you have 3 games with only 2 networks.
> 
> If phillies get rained or dealyed, that would fall into the yankees timeslot on TBS, rays are on TNT
> 
> what 3rd channel could Turner use if this happens?


It's starting to rain here. I have no idea if Turner has another channel it could use. This is gonna be a problem. Just checked the Weather Bug and this rain isn't even close to the big storm. If it hits, it looks like it's gonna be about game time in NY. Nutz.

Turner could use CNN or the Comedy Channel.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader

rich584 said:


> I know, I've been trying not to do that. * Laxguy* schooled me on that.
> 
> Rich


Here's how I was taught the difference in school and when to always remember when to use "it's" or "its"--if you can replace "it's" with the two words "it is" and the sentence makes sense and sounds normal, then you're correctly using "it's". If it sounds stupid, then you should use "its" to indicate possession/ownership.

Thus endeth today's Language Arts lesson.


----------



## la24philly

wahts funny is the big storm is in central PA near harrisburg and its been sitting there allday pretty much. Its going in a counter clockwise motion.

Based off what I was able to see from the 6 hrs of future using the weather bug, philly should get this game in. 

shouldnt rain till about 11pm.


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> wahts funny is the big storm is in central PA near harrisburg and its been sitting there allday pretty much. Its going in a counter clockwise motion.
> 
> Based off what I was able to see from the 6 hrs of future using the weather bug, philly should get this game in.
> 
> shouldnt rain till about 11pm.


Betcha it rains by the second inning in NY. Philly does look like it might get missed.

Rich


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> wahts funny is the big storm is in central PA near harrisburg and its been sitting there allday pretty much. Its going in a counter clockwise motion.
> 
> Based off what I was able to see from the 6 hrs of future using the weather bug, philly should get this game in.
> 
> shouldnt rain till about 11pm.


It's pouring now. Should have played the game at 1 o'clock. The NY radio stations were complaining about that this morning.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Looks like we may get more than a few innings in. Of course I haven't turned the game on yet, for all I know it's postponed...:lol:

Rich


----------



## la24philly

well all is good now in yankee world yankees win game 1 and go through 2 det starters.

verlanders start on monday will only delay the yankee win of the series by 1 day.


----------



## Sixto

Certainly is a nice night. Cano Whatdoyouknow.


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> well all is good now in yankee world yankees win game 1 and go through 2 det starters.
> 
> verlanders start on monday will only delay the yankee win of the series by 1 day.


It was raining when I posted my last post and it rained almost until the game was over. Never saw a drop during the game. I can see NYC from my roof (just barely) so I'd guess we're about twenty miles as the crow flies from the City. Odd.

Rich


----------



## la24philly

rich what part of jersey you in, central or north.

or how close are you to the GW, or how do you usually go to the bronx from your area.

i dont think you would take the L tunnel


----------



## Rich

Sixto said:


> Certainly is a nice night. Cano Whatdoyouknow.


Now the columnists in the NY Daily News are thrilled with Cano batting third. Nobody said a word about it all season long. Great move by Girardi. Sheer genius. Blah. Robbie could have been the MVP, should be the MVP. But Cashman had to justify all that money he spent on Mark Teixeira.

Speaking of MVPs, I really don't like to see a pitcher win the MVP title. They've got their own award. I'm surprised King Felix isn't being mentioned this year. Still can't believe he won the Cy Young Award last year. Travesty. Great pitchers win no matter how bad the team is. What was the King's record last year, 12-11? Great pitchers win games no matter how bad their team is, you can look that up.

Rich


----------



## la24philly

rich, after what I seen Yankess Phillies are on a collision course, doc shook the rust off after taht 1st inning and went 8.

Phillies bats woke up and put runs up in 6 7 8th.

I was a bit suprised leyland brought a righty to face cano in when coke was up. but his sweet swing just killed that pitch and it landed in albeqerque


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> rich what part of jersey you in, central or north.
> 
> or how close are you to the GW, or how do you usually go to the bronx from your area.
> 
> i dont think you would take the L tunnel


About 30 miles by car to the Holland Tunnel. If I'm going to the Village or China Town, I take the Holland Tunnel. Midtown, I take the Lincoln Tunnel. If I'm going to the Stadium, I either take the GWB or the Lincoln Tunnel and the 4 train. I have no idea how far it is to the GWB. Pretty quick ride on 287 to the Turnpike and then the tunnels of bridges. I live about a mile from 287. Pretty convenient.

Rich


----------



## la24philly

I will at times park at the new trenton park garage and take NJ Transit train into Penn station, I like it now the devils play in Newark, the arena 3 block walk from train station, and the next and fianl stop is NY Penn station I just walk to grand central and get the 4.

also Virgrils on 44th between 6 and 7th great ribs.


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> rich, after what I seen Yankess Phillies are on a collision course, doc shook the rust off after taht 1st inning and went 8.
> 
> Phillies bats woke up and put runs up in 6 7 8th.
> 
> I was a bit suprised leyland brought a righty to face cano in when coke was up. but his sweet swing just killed that pitch and it landed in albeqerque


I've never seen or heard of anyone named "Albuquerque". I was half asleep when he came in and had to click back to make sure I heard correctly. I'll bet he's the first Albuquerque to play in the majors.

Yeah, that was his home run swing. Everything he does is sweet. Best Yankees' second baseman I've ever seen. Best second baseman I've ever seen. Best Yankees' infield I've ever seen.

We're lucky to see Cano mature into a superstar. This kind of thing happens rarely.

I gotta feeling it's gonna be the Yankees and the Phillies in the WS again. They both deserve to be there.

Rich


----------



## Rich

la24philly said:


> I will at times park at the new trenton park garage and take NJ Transit train into Penn station, I like it now the devils play in Newark, the arena 3 block walk from train station, and the next and fianl stop is NY Penn station I just walk to grand central and get the 4.
> 
> also Virgrils on 44th between 6 and 7th great ribs.


I tried taking the train into the City a few years ago. Didn't work out well. Rather drive in and park at the PA building. That puts you right at Times Square, which isn't as much fun as it used to be.

Rich


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> rich584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the papers and radio in NYC are saying that Theo Epstein is next to get fired. Boy, wouldn't Francona and Epstein look good on the Yankees?
> 
> 
> 
> If they were going to go anywhere together, my money would be to the Cubs, if they could afford to pay them close to what they made in Boston.
Click to expand...

Well I was half-right.  Francona could come later.

In case you missed, Epstein wrote a very thoughtful op-ed piece in today's Boston Globe explaining his decision to leave:

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/e.../10/25/farewell_red_sox_nation/?p1=News_links


----------

